# Heart - CDN Tour 2011



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

January 28 St. John’s, NL Mile One Centre 
January 29 Corner Brook, NL Pepsi Centre
February 1 Charlottetown, PE Charlottetown Civic Centre
February 2 Moncton, NB Moncton Coliseum Complex
February 3 Halifax, NS Halifax Metro Centre
February 5 Montreal, QC Place des Arts
February 7 Ottawa, ON Civic Centre Theatre
February 8 Kitchener, ON The Centre in the Square
February 9 Hamilton, ON Hamilton Place
February 11 Toronto, ON Massey Hall
February 12 Kingston, ON K-Rock Centre
February 14 Sudbury, ON Sudbury Arena
February 17 Winnipeg, MB MTS Centre
February 18 Saskatoon, SK TCU Place
February 19 Edmonton, AB Northern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium
February 21 Grande Prairie AB Crystal Centre
February 22 Calgary, AB Southern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium
February 24 Prince George, BC CN Centre
February 25 Kamloops, BC Interior Savings Centre
February 26 Vancouver, BC Queen Elizabeth Centre


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've heard/seen recent tv footage of them playing recently and they sounded fantastic doing some of their old material. This is one concert that I "might" like to see. If they stuck to the material that they did in the 70's it would be a great show but if they play the schlock they put out in the 80's it would be unbearable. I'll have to search for set lists as the tour gets rolling before making a decision.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Here's a setlist I found from August of this year;

Heart Concert Setlist at Ryman Auditorium, Nashville on August 17, 2010 | setlist.fm

Might consider the Kingston show - Saturday night and it's right before Valentine's Day so maybe I could score some points with the missus...


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I caught their show at Rama a couple o' months back - and it was nothing short of fantastic!

they did a couple of tunes from their new CD - but not too many....some stuff from the 80's too (I like their 80's stuff )

the kicker for me was the encore - Zeppelins "What is and what should never be"......WOW

Nancy Wilson's little interlude into "Babe I'm gonna leave you" during the acoustic intro to Crazy on you was also positively cool.....MAN - that girl can play like nobody else man!

the even interjected a little Rolling Stones (Gimme shelter) into one of their tunes - don't remember which one but it fit magically!

and don't even get me started on Ann's vocals.......best they've ever been!


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

I saw them last night in Kingston. Fantastic show.

Band was tight and played great.

All the great songs got played.

Lots of telecasters around.

Ann Wilson's vocals were unbelievable.

The overall sound was perfect. Not too loud, not the usual boomy bass/drums mix that live shows have most of the time.


If you get a chance, go see them.


----------

